
Hudson’s Bay Confirms $250M Acquisition of Gilt Groupe ($271M in Funding) - sharetea
http://recode.net/2016/01/07/hudsons-bay-confirms-250-million-acquisition-of-gilt-groupe/
======
gsibble
Can't be good for options holders (employees).

